
PolyMath, Scientific Computing with Pharo - pjmlp
https://github.com/PolyMathOrg/PolyMath
======
mark_l_watson
Pharo Smalltalk really is a fine environment for experimenting with data and
general hacking.

A bit off topic, but with some work you can setup a Python bridge for access
to frameworks like TensorFlow, etc.

